# How'd ya like to get one like this?



## GT-40 GUY (May 18, 2011)

This is an Eastern European mirror carp.


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 18, 2011)

i got one like that but my arms ain't as long as that fellas !!!


----------



## castandblast (May 18, 2011)

shot several this year. none that big though. That one was a beast!


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 18, 2011)

castandblast said:


> shot several this year. none that big though. That one was a beast!



Yep matter of fact you shot 3 in a row   it was crazy!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 20, 2011)

Those guys catch & release them to get bigger and then catch them later.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=621385&highlight=

gt40


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 20, 2011)

i practice catch and decease !


----------

